# One thousand "angels away"...



## geve

Joyeux postiversaire, Anangelaway ! 

La pieuvre fluroescente et chapeautée est toujours annonciatrice d'une aide généreuse et utile... Mille applaudissements !


----------



## DDT

*BRAVO ANGEL !!!*​
DDT


----------



## Agnès E.

A Catherine wheel for our angel, along with mille mercis...
http://www.oraculartree.com/makin_CatherineWheel.jpg

Joyeux postiversaire, ne t'éloigne pas, l'ange !


----------



## Aupick

Félicitations, et merci pour toute ton aide si généreuse.


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations! Thank you for your friendly enthusiasm.


----------



## ampurdan

Je crois que je ne vous connais pas mais, je vous souhaite un joyeux postiversaire, quand même.


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS ANGEL!!  

Mei


----------



## anangelaway

Merci Geve, Merci Agnès, Grazie DDT, Thank you Aupick, Thank you Kelly, Gràcies y Gracias Ampurdan y Mey!!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Angela _*C*_ !


 *Your bright spirit shows in what you write*

*Cuchu*​


----------



## anangelaway

Gracias Cuchu!!!


----------



## JazzByChas

Although I am jumping in a bit late...nonetheless, you, Angel, are a worthy contributor to the forum, and (in at least 3 languages) you are never phased!

May your octopod tentacles of wisdom, wit, and insight (and whatever you desire for the remaining 5  ) reach us all, who willingly are embraced thereby!

Joyeaux Postiversaire!


----------



## anangelaway

Thank you Chas!  
_''... a worthy contributor to the forum, and (in at least 3 languages)...''_
I wish I was... perhaps before I reach 10000._ _


----------



## la grive solitaire

*M*I*L*L*E*
*F***E*L*I*C*I*T*A*T*I*O*N*S,*
*A*N*G*E*L*A! ***​


----------



## judkinsc

Congratulations.


----------



## anangelaway

Thank you La Grive and Chad!


----------



## Isotta

Merci, chère ange ! 

Z.


----------



## nichec

Gee, I don't know you guys very well. But I've learned a lot from your posts. (especially French)

So I would like to say thank you and congratulations too....Hope you don't mind.


----------



## anangelaway

Thank you Isotta and Nichec!


----------



## LV4-26

Joyeux postiversaire, àunangededistance !


----------

